# Waterfalls - Dungannon, Va



## Johnboy2978 (Sep 1, 2008)

I took a trip out to the Falls of Little Stoney Creek today to play around with some waterfalls.  Thought I'd post here for a little critique.  












HDR Version


----------



## STICKMAN (Sep 1, 2008)

They both look great,,,, perfect shutter speed  IMO, can still sense motion with the water. Great Work & Nice Eye.....


----------



## Hokiehall (Sep 1, 2008)

Very interesting images. I like them. Where in VA. is Dungannon? I thought I knew where everywhere was, but this one is new to me.


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks guys.  Dungannon is far southwest va in Scott Co around Coeburn.  I guess coal is mostly what they do there.  Not sure of any other business.  That whole area is nothing but mountains.


----------



## m1a1fan (Sep 1, 2008)

#1 is nice.  I think the exposure of the water is great but the harsh sunlight in the trees is to distracting IMO.  The composition is nice though.

#2 looks wonderful....Except for that purple glare down the left third of the image (reflection of some sort).  Without that this would have been the best of the bunch.  

#3 is nice and the multiple exposures bring out the detal in the rocks and does a better job of controlling that nasty light in the trees.


----------



## rjackjames (Sep 4, 2008)

Wow stunning waterfall shots.


----------



## Sydkid (Sep 6, 2008)

I agree:

#1 is a little too bright at the top
#2 has a distracting purple area in the falls
#3 is properly exposed and well composed

Nice job with Tv though, the falls look great!


----------



## jv17 (Sep 6, 2008)

wow I like the 2nd one though..


----------

